# Pre-writing....



## PrincessaMiranda (Jul 20, 2012)

Ok, so what are the most effective ways you use to pre-write? Outlines? Character sheets? ...other...


I have trouble pre-writing because I get carried away in my story and want to get it out before it falls into the abyss of my memory. 

I'm not asking for secrets, or a magic fix. Just something that me help me a little bit with my horrible disorganization.


----------



## Ravana (Jul 20, 2012)

Brainstorming—that is, lists of ideas (I've come to realize not everybody uses that term in that way). The descriptions of which tend to become progressively longer until I'm effectively writing sentences or paragraphs. 

The nice thing about lists is you can easily go back through and number them to put the ideas in order when you're ready to start the organization phase. Or, if you're doing it on a computer, cut and paste them in order.

The important thing is to get the ideas down, regardless of form. Outlining can—should—come as a later step.


----------



## Jess A (Jul 20, 2012)

I brainstorm. I have a few notebooks around and I always carry a notebook and a pen when I go out, in case muse strikes. My notebooks are full of ideas and timelines and lists. I usually start a scene which is strongest in my mind, and then I will work around it and go back and fill things in. I don't write beginning to end, either. I write a lot of scenes out and scene ideas, too - they can be cut and pasted into the draft.

Other times, I sit back and I daydream for a bit before putting pen to paper. I get a sense of the setting (busy city sounds, bird calls, rivers, battle, forest smells, visual etc) and the characters' emotions (etc) in my head and then I try to put it into words. I also try to write with the knowledge that I can always come back and edit. 

Best thing to do in the end is *just write* otherwise you may never start. As Ravana said, get the ideas down in any shape or form or you may forget them!


----------



## lovecow (Jul 20, 2012)

I start with a voice recorder. Once you get past how odd your voice sounds it's great. Then move my idea's to pen and paper.


----------



## Taro (Jul 20, 2012)

i never pre-write i just cant do it and i cant seem to try.


----------



## ShortHair (Jul 20, 2012)

There's no magic system or approved procedure. If you feel the need to write first and organize later, that's the way you should work.


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 20, 2012)

PrincessaMiranda said:


> I have trouble pre-writing because I get carried away in my story and want to get it out before it falls into the abyss of my memory.



If you get this impulse or spark of inspiration, just sit down and start writing and don't worry about the pre-writing. You can take care of any problems during the editing process.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jul 20, 2012)

I write stream-of-consciousness-style brainstorming about what's going to happen. It's sort of a dialogue with myself because that's the only way I can remember anything.


----------



## Telcontar (Jul 20, 2012)

An outline very much helped me actually complete my first novel. I always knew where the plot was going, even though I changed it on the fly often. 

I also tend to write important scene snippets and dialogue as they occur to me. No sense in losing the product of true inspiration.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jul 20, 2012)

I outline but I keep the structure very loose, lots of wiggle room so ideas can be moved, expounded upon, deleted, etc. 

I will outline until I get that urge to write that you speak of.... When that's happens I don't stifle it by continuing to outline. I let it run free. When that spark tends to slow or dwindle, I know I need more structure so I return to outlining.

Regardless my daily word goal doesn't change. I've noticed though that it's a lot easier getting to that word count when I have the structure of an outline to guide my writing.


----------



## Lorna (Jul 20, 2012)

I occasionally map and draw an outline as a guide to where I'm going but ultimately I write... and write... keep the key ideas and file 99% away.


----------



## Chime85 (Jul 20, 2012)

I just write notes and notes and notes. The best thing about pre writing is that nothing is set in stone. Any ideas you think of, jot them down on a notepad. Names you think of (they don't even need to be assigned to anything/one, just write down the name), characteristics, settings etc, just write it all down.

It's a good habit to get into. Even once you have the story mapped out in notes (and in your head), keep noting, noting, noting.

x


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 20, 2012)

I do very brief outlines, and make sure to keep a notebook with me so I can write ideas when they pop up randomly. Other than that, I do not pre-write. I get the structure of a chapter in my head, and I write it. Every time I try to outline or pre-organize ahead of where my story actually is, I end up scrapping it anyway, because it doesn't fit by the time I get there.

I know it varies from writer to writer. Some outline an entire book vigorously before they start writing. Others write the whole thing from the mind. Bottom  line, find what works for you and stick to it.


----------



## PrincessaMiranda (Jul 20, 2012)

Those are all very close to what I try to do. I have the outline so I dont get lost, but I like to write it out as if it were happening before me. Probably why I write in first person so often, I put myself into the story. I also have notebooks and if one isnt available, I use the Notepad feature on my cell phone.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jul 20, 2012)

PrincessaMiranda said:
			
		

> Those are all very close to what I try to do. I have the outline so I dont get lost, but I like to write it out as if it were happening before me. Probably why I write in first person so often, I put myself into the story. I also have notebooks and if one isnt available, I use the Notepad feature on my cell phone.



iPhone notepad is one of my best friends....


----------



## Robert Donnell (Jul 20, 2012)

Okay Princess I understand exactly what your issues are, I wrote my first novel without any planning or prewriting, the book was awful,  My next I tried to do the 100% pre planning thing, The second book was never finished.  So what was the right answer?

Prewriting free hand can help figure where your book starts, and where it goes, last it tells you how it will end.  Then go back and at least do chapter titles.  A brief description of you main charactors is needed.

The novel I am working on now I started with an idea "What if..." then went on from there, now that I have some idea where I started, I can now go back and do the prewriting and story arc.  I will need to write my ending and make the two connect in the middle.  Some times the end does not strike you until you get deep into the story.

I hope this helps.


----------



## PrincessaMiranda (Jul 20, 2012)

Thank you. I have no trouble writing (Except for the ever infuriating writers block) I just need to find a way to FINISH a novel.


----------



## Chime85 (Jul 20, 2012)

PrincessaMiranda said:


> Thank you. I have no trouble writing (Except for the ever infuriating writers block) I just need to find a way to FINISH a novel.



Sounds to me like you have thought about the start and the middle of your story in great detail, but have yet to decide on the end. Why not jot down a few drafts, each giving a different ending?

Try to note down a few endings and see which direction you prefer

x


----------



## Saigonnus (Jul 20, 2012)

I outline a bit for background purposes; usually the elements that are essential to the story (characters/organizations/places etc) that may include a character profile for each of the characters I think of. I tend to keep my ipod with me most of the time anyway, so I have started using the notes feature to take down ideas I have on the run so I don't forget them.


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 20, 2012)

I have the first 4 chapters of my book finished (about 18k words). The other day, I did a simple POV character sheet, where I listed my 5 POV characters, and briefly (2-3 paragraphs each) described each of their plot lines, just to organize them. Amazingly, the sequence of events, chapter divides, book endings, EVERYTHING all came together with a level of clarity it I hadn't ever had. This outcome was sort of by accident, and not at all WHY I did the character outlines. But for the first time, I feel like all my major ideas are organized, in sequence, for the first book and a half (which will be about 700 pages/250k words I would estimate). And all I did was summarize the plot sequence for my 5 POV characters. FINALLY I feel like the only thing left to do is sit own and write. It is a really liberating feeling.


----------



## Robert Donnell (Jul 21, 2012)

Now you have A and B where would C be?  You can always do a twist at the end where the end is not where you thought it would end like having the least likely thing happen.  The Butler did it!


----------



## Jess A (Jul 22, 2012)

JonSnow said:


> I have the first 4 chapters of my book finished (about 18k words). The other day, I did a simple POV character sheet, where I listed my 5 POV characters, and briefly (2-3 paragraphs each) described each of their plot lines, just to organize them. Amazingly, the sequence of events, chapter divides, book endings, EVERYTHING all came together with a level of clarity it I hadn't ever had. This outcome was sort of by accident, and not at all WHY I did the character outlines. But for the first time, I feel like all my major ideas are organized, in sequence, for the first book and a half (which will be about 700 pages/250k words I would estimate). And all I did was summarize the plot sequence for my 5 POV characters. FINALLY I feel like the only thing left to do is sit own and write. *It is a really liberating feeling*.



May I direct you here...?

http://mythicscribes.com/forums/chit-chat/4327-shameless-self-appreciation-thread.html


----------



## Helen (Jul 22, 2012)

I use multiple outlines - one for each chapter. Each chapter is a step to the next.

Things start bad.

They gradually get better.

They end good.


----------



## korabas (Jul 23, 2012)

I am currently struggling with pre-writing.. I find it hard to stop outlining and actually start the writing! I think you need to work out how much info you need in advance and then set a goal of xxxx words of writing, per hours spent pre-writing. Otherwise it could go on forever.


----------



## J.P. Reedman (Jul 24, 2012)

I often work out plots,characters, and events in my head months before they make it onto paper. Unfortunately I'm one of those unlucky sorts who seems to be only able to concentrate on one thing at a time--I can't edit a book, write a new novel and do another unrelated short writing piece at the same time, unlike some of my writer friends. I keep a note book to write down anything I might forget, along with a loose outline.


----------



## PrincessaMiranda (Jul 24, 2012)

I guess everyone is different. I'm going to try some of these out and I hope they work for me!!


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 25, 2012)

Little Storm Cloud said:


> May I direct you here...?
> 
> http://mythicscribes.com/forums/chit-chat/4327-shameless-self-appreciation-thread.html



i guess my little piece of advice turned into a self-congratulating rant. now i feel like an ass


----------



## Chime85 (Jul 25, 2012)

JonSnow said:


> i guess my little piece of advice turned into a self-congratulating rant. now i feel like an ass



Nooooo, don't feel like an ass. Instead, see it as an example of how your method has worked for you. The proof was in the taste of the pudding 

x


----------



## Zero Angel (Jul 25, 2012)

I personally like the outline method, but I definitely turn off the auto-correct features of Word!

I start with the most basic outline imaginable and continue to build up each part of the outline until I am writing entire scenes and eventually chapters. 

On the other hand, once I get on a roll, the skeleton gets deleted entirely and I go full-tilt until I get to where I want to stop the story. 

For my first novel, it was very difficult, and I had plenty of outlines and had made some progress with this, but it wasn't until I sat down and actually wrote out (by hand) several pages that the writing caught me up and I couldn't stop. 

Those first few pages would be unrecognizable in my novel today though. I'm at the point now where I don't care what I write. If a scene or something is getting in the way, I skip it and come back to it. Rewriting is the key to my writing. As long as I get the general idea on paper, I will be able to connect the dots eventually.

...everyone is different though!

If I have given contradictory suggestions here, it is because I wasn't really thinking of how I write today at first compared to how I used to write when I was first getting started. I still like a good outline, but if I can't hear the voice of the story in my head, then I probably don't write that story.


----------



## Jess A (Jul 27, 2012)

JonSnow said:


> i guess my little piece of advice turned into a self-congratulating rant. now i feel like an ass



Not at all, Lord Snow - the thread is for us to praise ourselves because quite frankly, novel writing is tough. I've posted in that thread once or twice. I just thought you might want to direct your celebrations to the 'celebration' thread.


----------



## Rullenzar (Jul 27, 2012)

A little planning is always nice but as creative writers I've always found that my best writing comes when I just sit down and go. All you need is to think up a quick setting/character and off you go. The more room you have to write the better. I find that when people plan too much they end up blocking off paths because it doesn't go with the plan and essentially build a mind prison that doesn't let new information and imagination flow the way it should.


----------



## Lawfire (Jul 30, 2012)

T.Allen.Smith said:


> iPhone notepad is one of my best friends....



Seconded. Also the standard Voice Memos app is great. A little safer to do while driving.


----------



## Zero Angel (Jul 31, 2012)

Helen said:


> Things start bad.
> 
> They gradually get better.
> 
> They end good.



I didn't notice this when I replied to the thread the first time. I found it amusing because I use a different order usually:

Things start good...

They gradually get worst...

They end really, really bad...or maybe bittersweet.



Rullenzar said:


> I find that when people plan too much they end up blocking off paths because it doesn't go with the plan and essentially build a mind prison that doesn't let new information and imagination flow the way it should.



I think this is great for short stories or for beginnings of long stories, but as soon as you are planning a multi-book series or even a large novel, I feel that you need to have some planning. I am planning to have four trilogies that follow different major arcs (that the reader is not necessarily aware of until multiple read-throughs) through what I consider the main storyline of my multiverse and I have already started setting up the last book in book 1. One of my favorite things in long series is when I go back to read one of the earlier novels and see that they were already setting up the things that were to come.

Marvel accomplished this on the big screen recently with the culmination of the Avengers which had been set up by a variety of different movies that all came together. Without planning, the only way this could be accomplished is to wait until you finish writing the last story and go back and retcon your various previous stories, and then start releasing them.


----------



## PrincessaMiranda (Aug 1, 2012)

I think I just found a Pre-writing method that works for me. Thanks to Zero Angel and Wynnara! 

I started out writing a synopsis of every major event, labeling them to suit, and each label turned into a chapter. As I went along the chapters kept getting more detailed. Soon I had every chapter listed out and the events are almost perfect. It gave me the chance to look at my book as a whole picture, instead of a linear sequence of events. 

Problem Solved!


----------



## Taro (Aug 1, 2012)

Yay well done


----------

